# Title of classic music



## sayattia (Jan 13, 2012)

Gentlemen,
I would like to know the title of a great work by Rimsky Korsakov. I may need to upload a piece of this work ( may be 1 minute) just to help me for that.
please advise how can i do it.
regards.

http://www.2shared.com/audio/CPUzcAEG/1_online.html


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I did not check your file, but most likely:




or


----------



## sayattia (Jan 13, 2012)

Art Rock said:


> I did not check your file, but most likely:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many Thanks for your reply.
I know those pieces on your reply, it is not what I am looking for, please download it from the link in order to identify it.


----------



## sayattia (Jan 13, 2012)

Many Thanks for your reply.
I know those pieces on your reply, it is not what I am looking for, please download it from the link in order to identify it.


----------

